

Apple featuring HTML5 sites - martingordon
http://www.apple.com/ipad/ready-for-ipad/

======
ilovecomputers
So is HTML5 now synonymous with video player? That's pretty much what most of
the sites are advertising.

~~~
storborg
Apple has a huge incentive to promote non-flash video. Since HTML5 is really
the only decent way to do internet video without flash, the most notable thing
about HTML5 (for that matter, really the only thing that matters to end users)
is video.

~~~
treyp
I would argue that canvas is another HTML5 technology that is notable for its
ability to replace Flash.

------
maxharris
What's great about this is that you can spoof your own Mac's user-agent string
so that you can get flash-free video.

I just uninstalled Flash (<http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/141/tn_14157.html>) - why
keep that garbage on your computer if you don't need it? -- and now my
computer doesn't overheat when I watch a TED talk. This is great!

~~~
kylec
That shouldn't be necessary though - the site should serve up HTML5 video to
all Safari/Chrome users instead of just those on the iPad.

~~~
maxharris
It is necessary. I had to change my user-agent string to get the HTML5 video
page (without it, I just got the regular "please install flash player"
message).

~~~
melling
What did you change it to? I tried a UA of iPhone but that didn't work on the
couple of sites that I viewed.

~~~
melling
Got it.

[http://www.onedigitallife.com/2005/08/03/changing-safaris-
us...](http://www.onedigitallife.com/2005/08/03/changing-safaris-user-agent/)

<http://www.labnol.org/tech/ipad-user-agent-string/13230/>

------
bmalicoat
Weird that none of those are clickable (or tapable) links.

~~~
mishmash
Um yeah that's kind of a huge oversight there Apple.

~~~
tolmasky
Links are so HTML4

